# Donor egg



## Hopenp (Jul 16, 2012)

ANY AFRICAN CARRIBEAN INTERESTED IN AN EGG DONOR?


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I can't help with the donor egg but, as no one else has responded, I didn't want to read and run.
Have you tried the National Gamete Donation Trust? http://www.ngdt.co.uk/


----------

